# Does Hillary Clinton...



## 420Ganjaman420 (Feb 5, 2008)

really want to legalizing marijuana??!?!?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2008)

i gotta go vote.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 5, 2008)

yea me too.....although im excited about this election, I don't like the opinions of some of the people I speak with. everyone I talk to is voting for someone to try and knock someone else out...Now how does that make any sense????


----------



## cincismoker (Feb 5, 2008)

on her issues page it says nothing of it. but check out on the issues.com they have every canadates stand on all the issues


----------



## juggalo0707 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm sure she will promote her husbands favorite treat tha blunt


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 6, 2008)

i'm sure she is a liar politition who'll say anything to get elected.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

i dont want a women in office but ive talked with some peeps about it and it would be sick to have BILL back in office, and while he was pres. she probably did most the work while he was gettin waisted and fuckin bitches.
the states were fine back then, so im not against it.
i heard she's for legalizing medical marijuana and making it so dea cant bust labs.


----------



## Redrum (Feb 13, 2008)

Aleast with Obama he admitted he did INHALE as "that was the point" I believe he said. Fuck Clinton MALE and FEMALE. Legalization would be great, but it will take more than a kewl pres to get us there, but when we do get there I will run out and join one of those kick ass smoke till you drop sites


----------



## brasmith (Feb 13, 2008)

Mr.Clinton did inhale because he could not have taken a breath with the smoke in his mouth without inhaling it...he has to breath jsut like the rest of us do and when there is smoke in our mouth it is only natural to inhale before exhale lol. 

Hilary and Bill are both on riu I've seen the pics of their operation, you know the one in the closet with all those cfls hangin there like that.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 13, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> i'm sure she is a liar politition who'll say anything to get elected.


The truth needs a rep. You got one.


----------



## Hasty (Feb 14, 2008)

Redrum said:


> Aleast with Obama he admitted he did INHALE as "that was the point" I believe he said. Fuck Clinton MALE and FEMALE. Legalization would be great, but it will take more than a kewl pres to get us there, but when we do get there I will run out and join one of those kick ass smoke till you drop sites



Obama also had a cocaine drug charge when he was in college. Bill Clinton was awsome and his wife im sure will be just as good


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 14, 2008)

neither clinton or obama are going to legalize marijuana. neither are going to decriminalize it either. however (yes, i hate capital letters right now), obama will _probably_ put forth a measure that is a step under decriminalization, probably just lessoning the already harsh penalties for first time users - that's a start!

doesn't mean that you can't decriminalize ganja in your state tho. massachusetts has a decrim bill in the works, the proposal is on march 4th and will decide if the "decrim" question will be put on the ballot. and oregon is even getting close to legalizing it entirely to be sold in liquor stores! 

uh..... go Vote


----------



## overfiend (Feb 14, 2008)

i think clinton inhaled. he says he diddnt but he also said he diddnt have sexual relations with monica and that was bull shit.
i am a small business owner and clintons manditory medical plan would fuck me right out of business. but i dont want republican 
still undecided.


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 14, 2008)

420Ganjaman420 said:


> really want to legalizing marijuana??!?!?!


dont bet your sunlamp. polititions will promise anything. 

this bitch will not legalize cannabis. too many corporate owners and polititions are making too much money off its pohibition.


----------



## overfiend (Feb 14, 2008)

fuck 'em legal or not i will always smoke weed!!!


----------



## Dats (Feb 14, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i think clinton inhaled. he says he diddnt but he also said he diddnt have sexual relations with monica and that was bull shit.
> i am a small business owner and clintons manditory medical plan would fuck me right out of business. but i dont want republican
> still undecided.


 Ma passed a bill last year requiring everyone to have health insurance or be fined.


----------



## medical.use (Feb 14, 2008)

Your Guide to the Candidates' Views on Medical Marijuana

Candidates Positions on Medical Marijuana


----------



## Redrum (Feb 14, 2008)

medical.use said:


> Your Guide to the Candidates' Views on Medical Marijuana
> 
> Candidates Positions on Medical Marijuana


CORRECTION:

sHE SAID..
&#8220;Yes, I will [end the federal raids].&#8221; &#8212; U.S. Sen. Hillary Clinton (N.Y.), July 13, Manchester, N.H.

Still don't trust her with my Tax $$$


----------



## vertise (Feb 14, 2008)

Hillary is a flip flop idiot. One minute shes got a thick southern accent the next a hard core new york accent. Now her tactic is crying. She says anything and everything to get elected, she has basically no experience in anything but being a wife of a president. I dont think politicians are honest at all you just have to pick out the one that lies the least


----------



## Dats (Feb 14, 2008)

The quote you put up is from Joe Biden. Hillary's quote was below it on the page.


----------



## vertise (Feb 14, 2008)

Hasty your reasoning is warped. Your on a marijuana forum where everyone knows just because you get the seed from the same plant doesnt mean its gonna grow the same way. Bill clinton wasnt a great president he was mediocre and as for hillary i would rather toilet water in a public bathroom splash my ass while i am crapping then have her as president


----------



## Redrum (Feb 14, 2008)

vertise said:


> Hasty your reasoning is warped. Your on a marijuana forum where everyone knows just because you get the seed from the same plant doesnt mean its gonna grow the same way. Bill clinton wasnt a great president he was mediocre and as for hillary i would rather toilet water in a public bathroom splash my ass while i am crapping then have her as president


HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS..Makes you wana shit more..lol


----------



## vertise (Feb 14, 2008)

Redrum said:


> HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS..Makes you wana shit more..lol


Lol yea its probably the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 14, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> i'm sure she is a liar politition who'll say anything to get elected.


exactly!!
Thats what they all do..they dont really care about us americans.. We all know obama wants to be the first black president and hillary wants to be the first women president just because it will change our history.

Ron paul is the only one ive been watching that i actaully believe he is telling the truth. 
How can you ignore a man who was a physician for 40 years and in the military?


----------



## boooky (Feb 16, 2008)

It being legal or not we would still be considered "drugies" by a blind public so in all honsety you would be considered a criminal on traffic stops and get harrased with bogus DUI charges. So in all honestly would making it legal even change ower lives? Thats the problem I see in it, the damage has been done what about all those people some even friends of owers in jail or dead over it being a "crime" to smoke and grow weed? They cant come back? Even after they make it legal? Nope it sure wont the dead are still dead and the imprisoned will stay in prison.... Over a plant that makes you eat more then usuall. No voting or protesting will help just live your life and take care of you and your familly. Trust me hilary clinton wont come smashing in your door to save your life before that DEA agent puts a bullet in your head for holding a can of bud light and the cool new remote you picked up last night. Not to mention that the meth lab is next door they got the wrong house.. That rant makes about as much sence as voting... Why and what is the difference?


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 17, 2008)

The only candidate pushing legalization is Ron Paul. Where have you people been? Oh yeah tending to your gardens and smoking. I almost forgot where I was. Hillary Clinton plans on destroying fun in all aspects for everybody.


----------



## SWAT Slash (Feb 17, 2008)

Exactly, No candidate except Ron Paul want complete legalization. Clinton and Obama say - "SAY" - they will support medical marijuana and the decriminalization, but thats completely different than legalization.


----------



## Mh4l (Feb 24, 2008)

plz DO NOT VOTE FOR Hillary. who cares if weed is legal if we have no health care. lol some things just are not worth it. kid me not i want buds legal asap but not when every time i get sick i got to w8 3 days and fill out a piece of paper saying wuts wrong with me cuz all the dotors left to go somewhere were they will get paid. I was thinking if she does reform health care i can just save up and leave the great USA


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2008)

yes please dont vote for Hilary we still recovering from what the last Clinton did to or country we couldnt survive another one..Really does kinda a suck as no good options really with whats left on either side.Best hope was that Huckabee could pull it out but looks like now stuck going for Mccain unless an intervention happens


----------



## Redrum (Feb 25, 2008)

Mh4l said:


> .... I was thinking if she does reform health care i can just save up and leave the great USA


Well if you don't want to pay uncle sam taxes you will have to renounce your citizenship and then of course there is a 50% tax on your entire estate as a going away tax.. back in the days of the tech boom when everyone was getting rich and taking thier family and money to the islands the government got pissed and devised this new estate tax.. is it worth it? Well it probably is until time of war and you want to get the hell outa where ever you moved.

Im going Dem and Obama has my vote


----------



## chocolate (Feb 25, 2008)

hillary doesnt know much about medimaryj at all shes nearly completely oblivious to it. obama is the one to vote for if you want to see nationwide decrim at the least


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 25, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> dont bet your sunlamp. polititions will promise anything.
> 
> this bitch will not legalize cannabis. too man*y corporate owners and polititions are making too much money off its pohibition*.


Are you kidding me? 
Their losing so much money off that. The government has to pay to put people in jail, There are more dealers then ever and sometimes that can cause problems, allthe money they spend on raids..the only people making money is the drug dealers. They could tax Weed just like they tax Alchohol but until one of them smoke it, to them it kills people.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 25, 2008)

chocolate said:


> hillary doesnt know much about medimaryj at all shes nearly completely oblivious to it. obama is the one to vote for if you want to see nationwide decrim at the least


i doubt that.. type in Obama on Medical marijuana on youtube and watch that video where he takes a minute to answer and whispers to another dude


----------



## chocolate (Feb 26, 2008)

at least thats better than hillary's answer of
"Well, I will certainly look into it, I certainly will. There are a number of [medical marijuana] states, right?"


----------



## GerryWanna (Feb 26, 2008)

What we all have to do is Kick every politician out of office and run the world by ourselves. THE PEOPLES WORLD!
Just think of the money we could save without paying those rich fucks to screw our world up more than it already is. Nevermind all the scandals that have happened with Governments all over the world.
We all try and teach our children not to lie and cheat! But when they turn on the TV or Internet! Thats all they see & hear from Politictians. Is Lies!


----------



## fuzzfro007 (Feb 27, 2008)

I say: do NOT vote Hillary; she's 'flip-flop'-ing too much amidst the media, and Obama is just better than she is and she won't admit it. 

Mr. Obama has potential to intervene with the federal laws of cannabis, but he hasn't stated anything directly about that subject.. it must still be _tabOOO..._

Mr. *RON PAUL*, on the other hand, has been rated at a +30 by NORML. WHAT OTHER CANDIDATE HAS THAT TITLE!? hm? I ask you that, and I'll let NORML and this website do the rest of my talking.

http://www.ontheissues.org/2008/Ron_Paul_Drugs.htm


----------



## fuzzfro007 (Feb 27, 2008)

fuzzfro007 said:


> I say: do NOT vote Hillary; she's 'flip-flop'-ing too much amidst the media, and Obama is just better than she is and she won't admit it.
> 
> Mr. Obama has potential to intervene with the federal laws of cannabis, but he hasn't stated anything directly about that subject.. it must still be _tabOOO..._
> 
> ...



And don't get me wrong, I'd like to see a Black man change this nation and all that good stuff... but if you want to be elected to run the country I reside in and get my vote..? You're gonna have to tell me things I want to hear. Like... the drug war is a failure. Let the constitution and the bill of rights do this that and the third, blah, blah blah... I LOVE IT! 

Legalize it. The country runs itself if gov't isn't involved, and gov't is involved and the country is at a standstill and is very broken. Therefore it is not running well. Legalize cannabis, and the country is a lot more chilled out. Like... a glacier. And together! We! Shall! ROLL!!!!!!

...joints and blunts and the like. I hope I didn't lose you in the semantics.


----------



## MatanuskaThunderFuck (Feb 27, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> i'm sure she is a liar politition who'll say anything to get elected.


Or put on tears


----------



## fetus917 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you want it legalized for for Ron Paul. He will legalize it. Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## Hasty (Mar 24, 2008)

Face the facts boys and girls.. Neither Hillary or the other idiot plan to do much about our beloved mary jane. We need to look into state elections. Your not going to legalize it just by making someone president.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2008)

lol funny stuff.Hilary and obama wont legalize weed ever.No president will.Someone said the US is looseing so much money fighting it which makes me laugh as thats the exac opposite of the truth.You think the large ships and trucks that enter filled with weed didnt have to pay a tax to get it in? who got paid? The US government. They pop small amount of the overall drug trade to keep it in check bu get paid well to allow alot to come it.They make tons of money from the weed trade.As fa as Ron Paul hes just a Ross Perot who smokes weed. Hes funny but not someone you want with keys to the country


----------



## Gordy (Mar 24, 2008)

Rep. Barney Frank is defending a bill he plans to file this week decriminalizing small amounts of marijuana, saying the federal law unfairly targets those using medical marijuana in California.


----------



## Moragrifa (Mar 28, 2008)

Right now the country is in a "recession" ending marijuana prohibition should be considered to stimulate the economy and help the nation's debt. Its in the trillions now, you know.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Mar 29, 2008)

As far as states decriminalizing it ain't gonna happen here on a state level i live in the bible belt where conservative christians rule. i have nothing against religion or christians but it would be nice not to have their views shoved up my ass. as far as hillary goes she's not gonna do a damn thing about the absurd laws unless she realizes how much money its taking to keep potheads in prison. think about the millions possibly billions that are spent keeping non criminals in prison. weed doesn't make criminals. insane laws do.


----------



## WWgrower (Apr 2, 2008)

At least Obama is talking about it Honestly. Ron Paul is a wasted vote let's face it. I like what he as to say but he will never win the election. Obama has a shot and hilary is a bad joke, like bill. Come on people we have someone who is talking now and maybe just maybe after being elected.I just want to decriminal the plant. I am a republican voting democrat this election.


----------

